

Notie – Push notification service made for developers - kailuo
http://notie.io

======
dylz
Can this be self hosted? A single digitalocean instance that is super high
latency for my endusers doesn't seem very well.

~~~
kailuo
Sorry it can't, for now.

~~~
dylz
Are there any plans on making some kind of paid SaaS hosted across highly
available multiple AWS regions, using ELB, etc?

~~~
kailuo
NO, there's no plan...

